# My Morton's Saga



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

That sounds horrible. How much are you foot steering? I dealt with lesser pain and foot fatigue probably from improperly fitting boots and insoles. Thinking of using my body as a lever instead of steering with my feet really seemed to help reduce the fatigue and pain. Good luck. Surgery is no fun.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Will be interested to hear. I've had to stand in a lift queue with boot off and foot in the snow a few times with new boots. Since then I've attacked the liner which makes it bearable.
I also get it during a long hike in hiking boots but it's not crippling. Left foot only.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

This appeared for me when my old Northwave boots were worn out, and I switched to stiffer/wider boards than a freestyle twin.

What helped me at first was boots with a stiffer tongue (spark/driver x), that dont press as much on the instep( think Neni mentioned this one too). After awhile trying softer boots again, my foot was so done i had to give it up for a few months. Getting some boots that didnt crush my instep again (salomon), and bindings with a «forgiving gas pedal» really helped, along with picking boards that were easy on the feet, not too torsionally stiff or wide on the backfoot. Some boards are just better at this than others. Take Burtons slim rails (I think, some fishes and other missiles), which will stiffen up the edges and make the issue more noticable, vs Rossis lite grip that helps relieve it. Nows skatetech, however much mechanical advantage it gives, is very noticable, and toe pillow/gas pedal works along with it.

In short, wrong equipment (for me) brought this issue to a point where I couldn’t ride. After recovering, the right equipment made this issue go away/not chronical. What shoes I use off the mountain also matters. Like when skating or golfing or hiking.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I've had this for years, although it's been getting gradually worse (or I'm just getting sick of it). I've had it with multiple boards, multiple bindings, and multiple boots. And one pair of dress shoes that was too tight. It's the squeezing of the ball of the foot that does it for me.

Another option is cortisone shots, although that's only a temporary fix so I'm not so interested in that.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

I remember you had this issue a while back but it was Neni who brought up the discussion. I had it two years ago but mine healed up after switching from the regular sz.9 boots to a size.9 wide. It took about the whole season before it went away. hopefully you can resolve this problem Donutz, i wish you luck.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

Hey Donutz, sorry to hear about your foot issue. Few things are more frustrating than the "process" of trying to find out the best course of action for such problems. Hopefully you are able to arrive at the solution sooner than later. Stay vigilant and you will resolve it. Good luck


----------



## robotfood99 (Mar 19, 2016)

I also have it, only backward. Mine acts up when I am in my squishy street shoes and goes away when in hard-soled boots or snowboard boots - Ride Tridents with Remind Medic insoles that fit like Cinderella's slippers. I had it treated about a decade ago with a steroid injection. Plan to go in for a consultation after the season.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I had my podiatrist appointment today. He confirmed Morton's, although my neuroma is not quite in the usual spot--either farther back or farther down, not sure which.

Anyway, options discussed were: Cortisone shot, alcohol shot (seriously!), surgery, RFNA. All are proven treatments, and unfortunately all carry the risk of the neuroma coming back in the future. Even the surgery can result in a 'nerve stump' which sounds disgusting and is probably worse.

He doesn't do RFNA in his office, so I'll have to do some research to find a place that does. Meanwhile, I got a cortisone shot, which is the most straightforward treatment given that I'm already sitting in the office. It should take me through the rest of the snowboarding season, and that'll give me all summer to look into the RFNA since the Morton's only bothers me with snowboard boots.

Meanwhile, sitting here, the foot is a bit sore. Doc says take it easy for 24 hours, so no snowboarding tomorrow. The needle doesn't hurt at all, but the liquid being injected into the flesh is uncomfortable as hell.


----------

